# Ifx-14



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

würde er hier rein passen was denkt ihr???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (6. Februar 2009)

Passt, hab ich schon öfters im Cm690 gesehen.


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

meine nur wegen denn 2 lüftern oben stören die nicht


----------



## Uziflator (6. Februar 2009)

Nö,die sollten nicht stören.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2009)

Der müsste passen, kannst es ja mal aus messen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

also bei mir ist oben glaub ich kein platz mehr für die lüfter aber ansonsten passt es


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

muss ich dann nur einen oder beide lüfter abmachen damit der IFX-14 passt


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Februar 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> muss ich dann nur einen oder beide lüfter abmachen damit der IFX-14 passt



Wird etwas eng da oben. Müssen , wie Baumkuchen bereits sagte, leider abmontiert werden!


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

ich meine da der HR-10-Zusatzkühler so weit raus guckt. könnte es dann nicht ein bissel eng werden


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube der muss ab bleiben!


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

wie sind eigentlich dieser kühler: 

Scythe Orochi
Thermalright True Copper


----------



## Nickles (6. Februar 2009)

Du musst sagen was du von denne erwartest!
-passivbetrieb?
-P/l
-leistung pur
-verarbeitung
-silent

etc.


----------



## kc1992 (6. Februar 2009)

Der IFX-14 passt mit dem extra kühler gerade noch so ins RC-590 rein ich habe ihn bei mir im Gehäuse verbaut.
Es erfordert zwar ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl ihn einzubauen und reine Muskelkraft den extra Kühler etwas zu verbiegen(Keine Sorge mit etwas meine ich nur etwas ), aber ansonsten passt es wunderbar.
Mein Tipp: Mach den Lüfter vorher ran, mich hat der ganze Kram dicke schrammen auf dem Handrücken gekostet 
Gruß kc1992


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> ich meine da der HR-10-Zusatzkühler so weit raus guckt. könnte es dann nicht ein bissel eng werden


man kann ihn auch mit verbauen allerdings muss man dafür oben ein loch reinschneiden und das mesh gitter leicht nach oben biegen


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

also
P/L und silent is Lachs
was ich wirklich will ist leistung pur und gute verarbeitung
nich so wie mein beschi**ener GC-BE


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

hat keiner nen vorschlag???


----------



## Nickles (6. Februar 2009)

Dann sind beide gleichwertig aber beim true cooper kannst du den nicht 24/7 installieren weil der fast 2 kg wiegt !


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Dann sind beide gleichwertig aber beim true cooper kannst du den nicht 24/7 installieren weil der fast 2 kg wiegt !


sicher?
mit der backplate usw geht das doch oder nciht?

und ich glaube auch nciht das einer von beiden unbedingt weniger platz wegnimmt als der ifx-14


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2009)

Ich find der IFX-14 ist einfach nur geil! Bessere LuKü hat ich nicht.


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

was meinst du mit 24/7 was ist das


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> was meinst du mit 24/7 was ist das



24 Std und 7Tage sprich dauerbetrieb!


----------



## Nickles (7. Februar 2009)

Der true cooper wiegt 1900 gramm!
der hersteller warnt davor den kühler normal(also mit vertikalem)gehäuse zu benutzen!

Das spricht wohl für sich


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Februar 2009)

ok
brauch jetzt dringend einen neuen günstigen kühler für kurze zeit welchen soll ich holen
Noctua NH-U12P
Scythe Mugen
Scythe Ninja 2
Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler Red Scorpion
Xigmatek HDT-S1284 Heatpipe Cooler Achilles


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

Die Xigamteks sind recht laut der Ninja ist auch gut der Mugen und der U12P liegen auf dem gleichen Niveau.

ich würd den U12P nehmen hat zwa eine backplate aber der hält gut und Kühlt meinen PII 940Be @3,4Ghz auf 40c unter Last.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Februar 2009)

wollte so oder so meinen Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38 3000U/m drauf machen


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Februar 2009)

was ist wann ich für den mugen Scythe CPU Cooler Stabilizer 775 hole


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

Na dann ist das so ziemlich egal.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Februar 2009)

welchen findest du persönlich an besten von denn beiden


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

Wieso nimmst du keinen EKL Alpenföhn GroßClockner?


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Februar 2009)

hab ich ja ist aber voll *** wird mein CPU viel zu heiß so um die 65° bei prime


----------



## MB-present (7. Februar 2009)

Morgen leute 

hab auch mal ne frage zum Ifx-14: passt ein Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 zwischen die beiden Türme?
wollte nähmlich gegen Ostern meine Lukü upgraden zum benchen, und wollt auf nen Ifx umsteigen da das noch im bezahlbaren Rahmen liegt im gegensatz zu ner Wakü.
Wenn der Ultra Kaze net passen sollte (38mm dicke), würde auch nen 2000er Slipstream brachiale Leistung bringen?^^ 

mfg


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Februar 2009)

habe mir jetzt denn Noctua NH-U12P geholt und meinen Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38 3000U/m drauf gemacht kann ich eigentlich denn standart lüfter von Noctua dahinter klemmen oder ist das ne schlechte idee da er ja langsammer ist


----------



## praxiteen (8. Februar 2009)

jojo,ekl groskotzner is s*******,
mein mitgefühl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!man müsste die leute warnen vor dem mist.


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

> jojo,ekl groskotzner is s*******,
> mein mitgefühl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!man müsste die leute warnen vor dem mist.



Tritt mal auf die bremse


----------



## praxiteen (8. Februar 2009)

ist doch war,oder!wer hat gute erfahrungen mit dem ekl gc.?mfg.


----------



## Uziflator (8. Februar 2009)

Ich und viele andere!


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> jojo,ekl groskotzner is s*******,
> mein mitgefühl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!man müsste die leute warnen vor dem mist.



Relaxe


----------



## MB-present (8. Februar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> hab auch mal ne frage zum Ifx-14: passt ein Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 zwischen die beiden Türme?
> Wenn der Ultra Kaze net passen sollte (38mm dicke), würde auch nen 2000er Slipstream brachiale Leistung bringen?^^



Quote mich eigentlich net selber aber wollte nur nochmal die frage in den Raum werfen, da sie noch net beantwortet wurde.

mfg


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2009)

Hab mal für dich nachgemessen. Schmalste Stelle sind genau 4 cm


----------



## MB-present (9. Februar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hab mal für dich nachgemessen. Schmalste Stelle sind genau 4 cm



danke  das ist die antwort die ich wollte XD

... so nächste Frage fal ich die stellen darf und sie hier net OT ist:

Kann man, wenn man nen Ifx-14 auf einem Gigabyte X48-DQ6 verbaut auch noch alle 4 Ramm Slots mit Ram besetzten (z.b. die OCZ Reaper)?

mfg


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ists so ich habe dem Lüfter "vorne" am Turm dran, nicht im Sandwich und der passt gerade so über den RAM (auch OCZ - lustigerweise SLI Ready Memory der aufm P45 besser läuft als auf ner nFo***680 ). Also OCZ Reaper mit der Heatpipe wird wohl nicht passen, bzw nicht in den ersten Slot den der rechte Turm komplett rüberragt. RAM in normaler Bauhöhe müsste halt gerade so passen, aber musste zum Wechseln auch den Turm abnehmen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Februar 2009)

was haltet ihr von einem sammelthread zum ifx-14
ich denke das ist keine schlechte idee da doch sehr viel interesse an dem kühler besteht
wenn es genug positives feedback gibt würde ich evtl einen aufmachen


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2009)

Naja,dann könnte mann auch gleich mal einen für den großn klcokner aufmachen


----------



## praxiteen (10. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Naja,dann könnte mann auch gleich mal einen für den großn klcokner aufmachen


 ja bitte!!!ich bin auch artig.8(voll auf bremse)


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2009)

> ja bitte!!!ich bin auch artig.8(voll auf bremse)



Geil


----------



## praxiteen (10. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Geil


 ????wtf


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2009)

Du weisst schon was ich meine 

Topic:Wann kommt der ifx-15?


----------



## praxiteen (10. Februar 2009)

jo,weis ich.was is nun mit dem thema grossclockner?wär echt interresant !!!!ich wollte das auch schon machen,aber war wohl der falsche weg.come on NICKLES!!!!!!


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2009)

> come on NICKLES!!!!!!


WTF?

Warum machst dus nicht selbst 

Du bist echt 
(im positiven sinne)


----------



## Uziflator (11. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Du weisst schon was ich meine
> 
> Topic:Wann kommt der ifx-15?



Wofür einen IFX-15 wenn der IFX-14 noch ungeschlagen ist?!

Und besser geht wahrscheinlich garnicht.


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Und besser geht wahrscheinlich garnicht.



Doch, WaKü


----------



## Uziflator (11. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Doch, WaKü



Naja ne Wakü TT wird den aber nicht schlagen,vernünftige aber schon.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Naja ne Wakü TT wird den aber nicht schlagen,vernünftige aber schon.


jo hast schon recht das ding rockt schon übel


----------



## praxiteen (11. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Naja ne Wakü TT wird den aber nicht schlagen,vernünftige aber schon.


 was ist ne "wakü TT ".sorry meine unwissenheit.


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Februar 2009)

das soll Thermaltake Wasserkühlung heißen!


----------



## praxiteen (11. Februar 2009)

das bedeutet:thermatake wakü is nix gut???ß


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Februar 2009)

ja nix gut!-lieber selber zusammenstellen!


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2009)

So so,der IFX,,mein IFX ich liebe ihn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der IFX ist meiner Meinung nach das beste was man in punkto Kühlleistung und Verarbeitung unter den Luküs kaufen kann... ich will ihn nicht mehr missen. Er passt in ein Antec 300 übrigens wie die Faus aufs Auge.


----------



## Zoon (11. Februar 2009)

Der Lüfter sollte lieber blasend an der anderen Seite vorne (also rechts) positioniert sein - oder haste da kein Platz mehr im Case? Sollte ganze genau über den RAM passen und so oft wechselt man den ja auch nicht.

Hier zum Vergleich meiner, vorne bläst der CPU Lüfter, hinten ziehts der Gehäuselüfter raus, ganz optimal.

Im Sandwich geht bei mir nicht da ist der Northbridgekühler im Weg, so wie bei mir ists laut PCGH Messwerte eh am besten von der Leistung.

Ganz aktuell ists Bild auch net mehr, Graka sitzt jetz im oberen Slot wegen der Lanes Anbindung ...


----------



## praxiteen (11. Februar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ja nix gut!-lieber selber zusammenstellen!


 danke,liebe info von dir.


----------



## praxiteen (11. Februar 2009)

manomano!!!sieht echt extra aus das teil.was is nu besser,nen ifx14 kaufen oder auf ne wakü sparen?


----------



## Xrais (11. Februar 2009)

na mit ner wakü hast du natürlich viel bessere temps und kannst auch höher ocen ,vorrausgesetzt  du kaufst dir ne vernünftige die dann aber halt mehr kostet


----------



## praxiteen (11. Februar 2009)

:alsoo,ein ifx 14 kostet in österreich etwa 70€.ne wakü ca.200 denke ich.bekomm ich mit wakü um so viel mehr kühlung das ich zb.meinen q6600@3400mhz.auch im sommer betreiben kann?ja,ich weiss meine frage is schon x-mal gestellt worden.aber danke für help


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

dafür sollte der ifx-14 aber auch reichen
und für eine gute wakü kannst du bestimmt nochmal 50-100€ drauflegen also ca 250-300€


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (12. Februar 2009)

jap


is meiner mienung anch eine sache der zur verfügung stehenden finanziellen mittel...

wenn ich mal mehr geld habe, werde ichmir ne wasserkühlung zulegen, aber aktuell reichts halt "nur" für ne ordentliche luftkühlung....


----------



## praxiteen (12. Februar 2009)

Creepkiller1000 schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> is meiner mienung anch eine sache der zur verfügung stehenden finanziellen mittel...
> ...


und welche wäre das deiner meinung nach?mfg.


----------



## orca113 (12. Februar 2009)

Sprich mal einen User hier an der sich ryuven maccaran (oder so ähnlich geschrieben,jedenfalls wurde sein Name durch einen M. Zimmer Bradley Roman inspiriert...) nennt.Der weiß in Sachen Wakü sehr sehr gut bescheid. Der IFX ist das beste was du an LuKü kriegen kannst. Und für deine Zwecke reicht der alle mal. Glaub mir...


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Februar 2009)

ich habe selbst Wakü..aber nur aus Design und Freak technischen gründen...sinn hat es keinen die Temp sinkt nicht grade spürbar ggü dem IFX, nur 5 bis 8 Grad sind drin, mit Flüssigmetall und Wakü sind bis 15 Grad weniger im Extremfall drin..und ich spreche da aus Erfahrung hatte selber einen IFX


----------



## praxiteen (13. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich habe selbst Wakü..aber nur aus Design und Freak technischen gründen...sinn hat es keinen die Temp sinkt nicht grade spürbar ggü dem IFX, nur 5 bis 8 Grad sind drin, mit Flüssigmetall und Wakü sind bis 15 Grad weniger im Extremfall drin..und ich spreche da aus Erfahrung hatte selber einen IFX


willst du damit sagen,das wakü nur für die optik und freaks etwas ist?die kühlleistung wird ned wirklich besser??naja,das kann i ned glauben.mfg.


----------



## orca113 (13. Februar 2009)

Na ja,man muß bedenken das der IFX schon eine wahnsinnige Kühlleistung hat.Letztendlich wird das erwärmte Wasser ja auch nur via Luft abgekühlt. Hier limitiert sozusagen die Luft...

Du mußt auch bedenken das es eine Heidenarbeit ist wenn du mal an deinen PC musst um ein teil zu tauschen oder etwas auszubauen.. wegen der schläuche u.s.w. denke du solltest  mal den IFX testen... wenn du dann innerhalb 14 Tagen merkst dat du unbedingt WaKü willst kannst du den IFX zurück schicken...


----------



## praxiteen (13. Februar 2009)

also,ich will den ihs von meiner cpu schleifen.dann schau ich weiter.mfg.


----------



## Zoon (13. Februar 2009)

Das brauchst du eigtl. beim IFX nicht, deswegen hat Thermalright mit Absicht die Kühlerkontaktfläche leicht konkav gestaltet, damit der Anpressdruck in der Mitte des IHS von der CPU konzentriert wird, also da wo das Die liegt (im Falle Core 2 Quad die beiden Dies).

Soll heißen, CPU geschliffen dann musste den IFX - Kühlerkontaktfläche auch schleifen, ansonsten so lassen.


----------



## praxiteen (13. Februar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das brauchst du eigtl. beim IFX nicht, deswegen hat Thermalright mit Absicht die Kühlerkontaktfläche leicht konkav gestaltet, damit der Anpressdruck in der Mitte des IHS von der CPU konzentriert wird, also da wo das Die liegt (im Falle Core 2 Quad die beiden Dies).
> 
> Soll heißen, CPU geschliffen dann musste den IFX - Kühlerkontaktfläche auch schleifen, ansonsten so lassen.


danke,das weis ich alles.ich will ja auch meinen ekl gc.behalten.oder eben später wakü.mfg.


----------



## MB-present (15. Februar 2009)

könnte mir vllt. wer sagen, welche wlp die beste leistung beim ifx-14 bringt? (wäre erstmal ungeschlifen, aber später würden IHS und Kühlerboden geschlifen werden)

mfg


----------



## johnnyGT (15. Februar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Na ja,man muß bedenken das der IFX schon eine wahnsinnige Kühlleistung hat.Letztendlich wird das erwärmte Wasser ja auch nur via Luft abgekühlt. Hier limitiert sozusagen die Luft...
> 
> Du mußt auch bedenken das es eine Heidenarbeit ist wenn du mal an deinen PC musst um ein teil zu tauschen oder etwas auszubauen.. wegen der schläuche u.s.w. denke du solltest  mal den IFX testen... wenn du dann innerhalb 14 Tagen merkst dat du unbedingt WaKü willst kannst du den IFX zurück schicken...


es gibt ja Leute die legen den Radi  in Eiswasser!


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> es gibt ja Leute die legen den Radi in Eiswasser!


 
Jaja,man muß aber schon mittelstark geflappt sein


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> könnte mir vllt. wer sagen, welche wlp die beste leistung beim ifx-14 bringt? (wäre erstmal ungeschlifen, aber später würden IHS und Kühlerboden geschlifen werden)
> 
> mfg


 

Ja als ich benutze das Arctic Silver 5


----------



## praxiteen (15. Februar 2009)

ähhh???geflappt??
WTF??


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2009)

ja geflappt... Bei uns im Rheinland so gesprochen: "jeflapp" heisst so viel wie ballaballa,bescheuert,bekloppt....


----------



## Zoon (15. Februar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> könnte mir vllt. wer sagen, welche wlp die beste leistung beim ifx-14 bringt? (wäre erstmal ungeschlifen, aber später würden IHS und Kühlerboden geschlifen werden)
> 
> mfg



Die von Thermalright mitgelieferte ist schon ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Februar 2009)

Ja aber. bei was für einer Lautstärke.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Februar 2009)

Gedrosselt schlägt der aber nich den IFX-14


----------



## Pommes (16. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Gedrosselt schlägt der aber nich den IFX-14



Auf 7V (1,1 Sone) erreicht er n Deltawert von 25,2°C.
Der IFX-14 schafft bei 7 Volt 30,4 °C (0,1 Sone), 12 Volt 23,3 °C (0,9 Sone).
Selbst wenn der Zalman gedrosselt läuft ist fast so stark wie 12 V Termalright.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Februar 2009)

Schon mal die Sone Werte in Betracht gezogen 1,1 Sone bei 7 V und 0,9 Sone bei 12 V also deht der Lüfter auf dem IFX wohl deutlich langsamer.
Und auf den IFX 14 kann man auch einen 120 ger mit 2500 upm befestigen und da sieht dann der Zahlman wohl alt aus.


----------



## Pommes (16. Februar 2009)

HoHo und im Zalman bekommt mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit keinen anderen Lüfter rein?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Februar 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> HoHo und im Zalman bekommt mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit keinen anderen Lüfter rein?



Ja dann bastel mal.
Nur bei Thermalright gibt nur den Külkörper im Lieferumfang und den Lüfter muss man dazu kaufen und hat hier fast freie Wahl, welche Drehzahl, welche Lautstärke usw.
Und ihr geht warscheins vom nem Test aus in dem ein 1200 upm schneller Lüfter auf dem IFX 14 befestigt war. Also 1200upm vs. 2000 upm schon irgendwie ungleich.


----------



## moonrail (16. Februar 2009)

Richtig, in der PCGH wurde der IFX-14 wie immer mit dem Scythe S-Flex SFF21E (1200U/min) getestet. Klar, dass der auf 12 Volt "schlechter" kühlt, als der Zalman mit 2500U/min.
Setz dem IFX-14 auch solch einen Lüfter auf und du wirst sehen, er wird dem Zalman das Wasser reichen, wenn nicht sogar (was ich eher glaube) ihn schlagen.
Der Zalman ist ein guter Kühler, sicherlich, nur ist der Preis, wie er sich das erkauft zu hoch und macht ihn auch nicht zum besten Kühler.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Februar 2009)

ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> DeÜbrigen ist so ein 120 iger mit 2500rpm dann bestimmt RICHTIG silent
> _______________________
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8600@4Ghz bei 1,19V Last 45°, Idle 34° alles bei 950U/min



Als Silent sind auch 950 upm nicht zu bezeichnen.  Wenn Silent dann schon richtig mit 650 upm. So und bei der Drehzahl arbeitet mein True Black mit NB Blacksitent XL2 und das is Silent in meinen Ohren und zu den Temps auch ein E8600 mit 4 GHZ bei 1,208 V in Idle 32°C und unter Last 46°C mit  Prime Small FFT.


----------



## furyyy (16. Februar 2009)

wo sollte ich wenn ich nur einen lüfter haben den platzieren bei dem ifx-14?


----------



## Xrais (16. Februar 2009)

furyyy schrieb:


> wo sollte ich wenn ich nur einen lüfter haben den platzieren bei dem ifx-14?




mhhh, würde sagen genau in der mitte


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2009)

Nein vorne, da kühlt der am besten, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.


----------

